# Suche Platine die nach Knopfdruck nach 4 Sek. ein Relais durchschalten



## Twanko (26. September 2004)

Hallo.
Suche eine kleine Schaltung,  wie auf dieser Homepage:
http://www.dera.de/files/tinytimer.pdf

Leider meldet sich diese Firma nicht. Weder auf Fax, Mail und auch am Telefon nicht.
Kann mir wer weiter helfen?

Gruß
Twanko.

PS. Benötige ich für Modellraketen.


----------



## bmit (8. November 2004)

z. B. Conrad- Katalog 2004, Seite 913, Nr. 13 und 14, genau das, was Du suchst.


----------



## DERA (6. Dezember 2004)

Twanko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Suche eine kleine Schaltung, wie auf dieser Homepage:
> http://www.dera.de/files/tinytimer.pdf
> Leider meldet sich diese Firma nicht. Weder auf Fax, Mail und auch am Telefon nicht.
> ...


Hi Twanko,

ulkig, normalerweise meldet sich Stefan recht zuverlässig.
Weitere Info rund um Modellraketen und Elektroniken findest Du auch hier: http://www.raketenmodellbau.de

Gruß Dirk


----------

